# 2009 Ariens Deluxe-30 Fuel leaking issue



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Folks- 

I took it upon myself to do an oil change and a "minor" tune-up on my favorite machine out of the 17 I have access to. The only issue... I did something with the carb that is causing it to drip gasoline out of it, when it is shut off. Only way to stop the fuel from flowing is to turn the fuel shut off knob off. I had removed the fuel bowl to clean it out. I put everything back together and thought I had it correctly. I fired it up ran it, then when I shut it off, it started to drip fuel from out of the carb. (not around the bowl, so I know I have it seated correctly) 

Any thoughts? 

Details: 
2009 Ariens Deluxe 30 
1450 Snow Series Briggs & Stratton Engine 305 cc 
Nikki Carburetor 
Just like what you see here: 
Briggs & Stratton Snow 1450 14.50 ft-lbs Gross Torque Engine

Carb (Nikki) 
OEM Parts


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

did you put the hose on tight and right??????????????????


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am more familiar with Tecumseh then Briggs, but they should be the same inside.

Sounds like you did something with the float, needle or seat.

When the bowl fills with fuel it causes the float to lift up. When the float reaches the top it pushes a needle up into the fuel inlet which seals off the flow of more fuel. Sounds like yours isn't closing and the gas just keeps filling until it leaks.

Tecumseh uses a rubber o-ring in the carb and a metal needle. I think Briggs uses a metal carb and the needle on theirs has a rubber tip. Basically it is the same system, but the Briggs has less parts.

Something in that system is messed up. Could be dirt getting stuck in the hole, the rubber tip on the needle worn out or the float could be leaking and filling with fuel making it sink.

When you get it fixed check the oil and spark plug hole to be sure you didn't have a bunch of gas pour down into the engine. Too much gas in the cylinder will hydrolock it and it will also eventually leak down into the oil. Gas in the oil will cause it to be way over filled and also diluted to the point of not lubricating.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks. I think you may be right with regards to the needle. little small brass round thing with what looks like a very small o-ring around one end of it did come out of there somewhere.. It's not a needle as it has a hole in the middle of it from one end to the other, but is about the size of an o on your keyboard. I ended up putting it into the bottom of the float as that is where it looked like it may have belonged but indeed it may need to go somewhere else. I'll look around some more and if I am stumpped, get a photo or two. I tried searching all over the place for schematics/diagrams but no luck thus far on the internet for something that matches this type of carb. 

Next question- The skids are all beat up, probably from me having to hop a curb with the thing when taking it in and out of the storage shed. What do you folks recommend as far as skids and scraper bars go?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

From this link, looks like it is your main jet that fell out ?

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton Intek Single Cylinder OHV Nikki Carb


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The brass thing sounds like the emulsion tube.

Any hardware / lawnmower / home improvement store should have skids. I think the Ariens are all 3" bolt hole spacing, but you might want to measure yours first. Not sure where people buy scraper bars from. I ordered one online.

The other thing I am starting to see on here is people ordering the armor skids online. They cost a little bit more than normal ones, but they are twice the side and work well for uneven surfaces. They also wear less since the weight is spread out more.

People who have access to a welder and do fabricating work usually just cut their own scraper bar out of a steel plate and then weld small plates onto the bottom of their existing shoes.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

That is exactly what I needed, thanks. It is one of the jets. I'll go have at it on Monday.


----------

